# Three boys needing homes



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

My two older boys and one younger boy are needing to be rehomed. This is a difficult decision that I don't want to make because I've had them since they were babies, but I'm having a lot of financial problems at the moment. The youngest boy, Lux, is alone and may need to stay alone. He was with two others his age that passed last year for unknown reasons, and he can be a little aggressive with other rats. But with people he is very nice. He is fine with being held, just not a huge fan of the picking up. He is about 8 months old and can be a slow learner with tricks (too excited for the treat) but he does know how to spin for one, haha. 

The older boys, Othu and Zin, are a little different. Othu likes to keep to himself but will come for treats, and Zin will come when called and loves to explore and sit in your hood. They mean a lot to me and I don't want to just advertise them on craigslist where they could potentially be picked up by someone who is either uneducated or wants them for a reptile. They are just over two years old. 

I can give away the cage Lux is in (petco rat manor), but I paid a lot of money for the big boys' cage and I'd like to keep it for the future, so whoever takes them in would need a cage already set up. I can however give you their wheel, house, etc. Please PM if you have further questions~


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Also forgot to mention I'm in Northern Cali near Sac.


----------

